# Thermaltake Mini Typhoon



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2006)

The Thermaltake Big Typhoon is known for being one of the top-performing air coolers out there. Now Thermaltake has released a smaller, lighter cooler called the Mini Typhoon which is is supposed to offer the best features of the Big Typhoon at a fraction of the cost. Can six heatpipes and a 92mm fan keep your CPU cool?

*Show full review*


----------



## Hugh7 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Mounting the Mini Typhoon on a Stryker*

We are mounting a Mini Typhoon on an Asus Striker Extreme motherboard with a 680I chipset. This includes a rectangular copper radiator surrounding the CPU. The Z-clip provides for mounting the Mini Typhoon rotated 45 degrees, but then the pipes of the Mini Typhoon foul the fins of the radiator. We bent the relevant fins out of the way, and it is possible to seat the four fastenings this way, but not make good contact with the CPU - the temperature shoots up. 

With the computer on its side, the Mini-Typhoon makes good contact with the CPU just by its own weight when it's square-on. 23 degrees C - cool! in both senses, but of course we don't want to leave it like this. 

Is there such a thing as an "H-clip" or some other way by which the Mini Typhoon can be firmly mounted square-on (or rotated up to about 30 degrees) to the motherboard? It needs to be both durable and strong because the MT is such a chunky little nudger. The socket 939 fastener would do the job if there were only something to clip it to.


----------

